# This Can For Raspberry Wheat Beer?



## Slightly (7/1/10)

Originally I was thinking Raspberry Ale but I found this on the Coopers website: http://www.coopers.com.au/store/viewProduc...p;productID=164

Should I use this with my kit? 

Also, should I add the 500g Light Dry Malt + 300g Dextros it suggests... would that be alright for a Raspberry Wheat beer?


----------



## Fourstar (7/1/10)

Should be ok! Go for it. Maybe buy a packet of US05 to use instead of the kit yeast (incase its a Belgian or Weizen strain)


----------



## Slightly (7/1/10)

Fourstar said:


> Should be ok! Go for it. Maybe buy a packet of US05 to use instead of the kit yeast (incase its a Belgian or Weizen strain)



ah okay. Cool! What temp should wheat beer be kept at? 20 degrees?


----------



## Fourstar (7/1/10)

Slightly said:


> ah okay. Cool! What temp should wheat beer be kept at? 20 degrees?



yeah ferment low if you can to keep it muted and help the raspberry shine through. I did mine at 18 deg and racked to secondary on a frozen raspberry cake which was blitzed with boiling water to pasturise, seeds where sieved and then it was frozen in a 2L ice cream container. kept on the raspberries for around a week, crash chilled then kegged. Turned out wonderful!


----------

